# Info



## richdev (Oct 24, 2010)

Seriously wanting to move to Pordenone. 
Could somebody give me some info regarding working, healthcare, tax, renting property and so on. 
Do you have to pay big deposits on apartments?
How to register for taxes and contributions..
I have done a little research but sometimes you miss the little points.
Thanks in advance for any advice..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the first big questions is: how well do you speak Italian? That can determine your ability to find a job, and with the job, much of the rest kind of falls into place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## richdev (Oct 24, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> One of the first big questions is: how well do you speak Italian? That can determine your ability to find a job, and with the job, much of the rest kind of falls into place.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I can understand Italian pretty well and working hard to speak it.
I have Italian sister-in-law and some new friends who will help speed it up.


----------

